# new route to try



## soulsurfer104 (Jun 30, 2003)

i get bored riding the same two or three routes all the time, so on Thursday morning i got up and studied the Thomas Guide for a while to see if i could find a route with a good climb in it. 

I live in Long Beach, so i usually end up riding south on PCH. the only climb down there that i know of is taking Newport Coast Rd up to Vista Ridge. this gets boring.....

for those of you who live in the Long Beach/SealBeach/Huntington Beach areas and want a nice 3-4 hour ride to do that includes some brutal climbing and a very fast descent, as well as some good flats, LISTEN UP!!.....

start in LB, SB, or HB and head SOUTH ON PCH
in laguna, make a LEFT ON THALIA STREET
climb up THALIA until you reach ALTA LAGUNA 
LEFT ON ALTA LAGUNA 
LEFT ON PARK
descend down PARK to PCH
RIGHT ON PCH and head home

RIDE INFO-
the climb up Thalia Street is a tough one.
you can re-fill your waterbottles at Alta Laguna Park if you need to by simply continuing past Park Street until Alta Laguna dead-ends at the park. 
the descent down Park Street is a screamer. its short, but extremely steep and there are a few tight curves.

i really liked this ride, and will do it again. hope everybody else enjoys it, too.


----------



## soulsurfer104 (Jun 30, 2003)

*if*

if anybody does this ride, tell me what you think of it.


----------

